# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  What do we still need in moore?

## Jesseda

Of all the new and exicting things that have came or is coming to moore, what are we still missing that you want? Me personally, a nice seafood restaurant, a toy store (not a walmart toy store) a cracker barrel, a craft store likea hobby lobby or a michaels..

----------


## jawgie

I still would like to have the Chick-filet they told us we would have.

----------


## soonerkev

I personally would like a Barnes and Noble and a Dicks Sporting Goods.

----------


## ndmoore

We NEED better timed lights at the intersections along 19th!

----------


## Jesseda

That should be the firts thing to be done, the lights off of 19th, I called city hall the lady I guess the receptionist told me they are looking into it, that they have had calls about it, I asked her to pass it along as another complaint.. Why if people are calling about it but we see nothing being done, is it that hard to make the lights work in proper formation instead red green red green

----------


## ndmoore

I actually did see an article a while back about the city spending $10,000 to $15,000 to send a company out there to monitor the traffic and reprogram the lights to where they sync up correctly.  It shouldn't take 10 minutes to go a 1/4 mile.

I'll see if I can find the article.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

I called, too.  It's ridiculous.  19th is a nightmare.

I agree that we need a decent seafood restaurant.  Also, I would like to see a Barnes&Noble around.  Chick-Fil-A would make me very happy on Saturday mornings; the non-super Target will definitely make me happy.

----------


## FRISKY

Red Lobster would be good.

----------


## Intrepid

> Of all the new and exicting things that have came or is coming to moore, what are we still missing that you want? Me personally, a nice seafood restaurant, a toy store (not a walmart toy store) a cracker barrel, a craft store likea hobby lobby or a michaels..



Isn't a Michaels going to be a part of the new Royal Park (or whatever it's called) shopping center?

----------


## kevinpate

Excluding fast food, are there any places in Moore that have more than 1-3 seafood offerings on  amostly non-seafood menu?

----------


## Easy180

Give me a Pearls and a Steak and Shake and I will be content restaurant wise

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

My g/f keeps bitching that there's no Panera anywhere around without going to Penn.

I'd love to have a decent bookstore, and maybe somebody could talk Best Buy into a Magnolia.

----------


## greatdane

I would love to see a Magnolia at Best Buy.  I would also like to see a Fry's here in the metro, preferably in Moore.

----------


## Jesseda

We need a In-N-out burger, and a shakeys pizza place..

----------


## soonerliberal

Barnes And Noble

----------


## MonkeesFan

We need Red Lobster, Olive Garden, Barnes and Noble, and Panera Bread although I live 5 minutes away from Panera Bread on Penn but they gotta build Panera Bread in Moore just in case I am on my way to Norman or something

----------


## BradR

there's a panera bread in norman, not too far from moore

----------


## MonkeesFan

> there's a panera bread in norman, not too far from moore


Oh that's right, I forgot about that, thanks, I keep forgetting there is Panera Bread just a block away from Hastings

----------


## ndmoore

Maybe with all of the the future new stores they are going to build along 19th street, have they even considered building a bridge over I-35 at 34th Street?  I would love to see that.

----------


## Jesseda

I believe there was talk or that it is plans to build a 34th street bridge, it would be nice since the new highschool is going to make 19th a mad house, but it already is a mad house, so I am very scarred to see it when the new royal rock center opens and the highschool, plus the prosed target!! It will be labeled the worse traffic area in the metro if something is not done... I prose first better timed traffic lights on 19th and the I-35 bridge, also they need the exit ramp that heads south boud to be moved back to exit where or around freddy frozen custard is, not where walmart is.. The need to have 2 lanes turn on 19th from the feeder road south bound not just one.. The 34th street bridge would help. Me and my wife when we are at jcpennies during the weekend will exit and drive to indian hills then back on santa fe to 19th just to avoid the traffic jam..

----------


## LovableGoober

> Isn't a Michaels going to be a part of the new Royal Park (or whatever it's called) shopping center?


Nope.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I believe there was talk or that it is plans to build a 34th street bridge, it would be nice since the new highschool is going to make 19th a mad house, but it already is a mad house, so I am very scarred to see it when the new royal rock center opens and the highschool, plus the prosed target!! It will be labeled the worse traffic area in the metro if something is not done... I prose first better timed traffic lights on 19th and the I-35 bridge, also they need the exit ramp that heads south boud to be moved back to exit where or around freddy frozen custard is, not where walmart is.. The need to have 2 lanes turn on 19th from the feeder road south bound not just one.. The 34th street bridge would help. Me and my wife when we are at jcpennies during the weekend will exit and drive to indian hills then back on santa fe to 19th just to avoid the traffic jam..


Not just a bridge on 34th, but an exit/entry for I35 would be nice. Not that it's going to happen, but it might ease a bit of traffic on the 19th/I35 intersection.

----------


## Easy180

Neighbor of mine said she heard the 34th st. bridge would be built in or before 2010 (Can't remember exactly) but no on ramp

Also can't remember if she heard that at a council meeting or from our neighborhood assoc.

Wife says I don't listen when she is talking to me...And I'm sure my posts reflect that

----------


## soonerwatcher

http://www.cityofmoore.com/uploaded/...5-Final(2).pdf
This is the Moore 20/20 plan and if you go down to page 64 of the plan it list the future projects. That is probably where the 2010 date came from but not sure if these will get done. As for the 34th St bridge I think alot hinges on ODOT and I had heard at one time that they could not put in ramps because of the proximity to 19th and Indian Hills (per ODOT rules but not sure).

----------


## Intrepid

> Nope.



Thank you.  

It was Hastings that I was thinking of, not Michaels.  I was in a hurry and didn't have a chance to take another glance at the plans before sending the post.

 :Tiphat:

----------


## josh n moore

We need a In-N-out burger, and a shakeys pizza place..


I already spoke to In-N-Out and they said said that they do not franchise,and it's up to the family if they want to open one.
I also spoke to Tommy's Burgers.They said no.But you can order their chilli by the gallon.

Dave and Busters would be nice.

----------


## limitedvista

How about some local options instead of more big box stores and chain restaurants strung out along the highway?

----------


## slick

An Italian restaurant would be nice.  We have some golf courses nearby, so maybe some sort of golf/sporting goods store.  I personally would like to see more "unique" places, even if its a chain/franchise.  Something thats not available everywhere, give Moore something special.  We already have a very nice theater, it helps make Moore stand out as having something different.  There is still a ton of opportunities left in Moore, hopefully we will see some good stuff in the near future.

----------


## drum4no1

Moore needs to bulldoze Royal park mobile homes.  What an eyesore

----------


## Jesseda

they are it is going to be called royal rock shopping center soon, upscale with a 100,000 sq ft gym, a hastings, a electronic store, a couple gift shops a hotel and much more, so the trailer park is going to be gone soon..

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Conn's is hardly upscale.

What it NEEDS is a Magnolia  :Big Grin: 

I know it won't happen, but hey, a guy can dream right?

----------


## Yuinen

I also would like to see a Michaels, plus something other than big box stores. Especially an independent book store, but the way independents are going out of business in the US, that's probably not very likely  :Frown: 
Foodwise, also would like to see a nice sushi place, seafood, and Indian restaurant  :Smile:

----------


## bkm645

> I would also like to see a Fry's here in the metro, preferably in Moore.


AMEN!  I hate having to run to overpriced Radio Shack or Best Buy when I need a computer part quick.  Every time I go to Dallas I have to stop at Fry's and marvel at the size of the store.  It would be nice to have something in Moore that will make the north-siders jealous.  

As for an Italian restaurant, it would be nice to have a Maggiano's.  It is the only one of the four Brinker group restaurants we do not have.  A Maggiano's would bring a lot of people to Moore because of the large banquet room(s).  It would also be something that is also only in Moore.

----------


## slick

The building that used to be CompUSA up on North May should become a Fry's, its perfect.
I would love to see Maggiano's, but they seem to be pretty exclusive, something that might show up in downtown or something.
But if we can attract a place like Maggiano's, I would vote for a Benihana's, that would be something else right there.  Imagine that, people coming to Moore, staying at one of our hotels, checking out the bikes at the Harley dealership, doing a little shopping at The Shops, having a meal at Maggiano's/Benihana's, watching a flick at the Warren.  They can spend an entire day in Moore, I never thought I'd see the day that Moore was a "hotspot".

----------


## drum4no1

> they are it is going to be called royal rock shopping center soon, upscale with a 100,000 sq ft gym, a hastings, a electronic store, a couple gift shops a hotel and much more, so the trailer park is going to be gone soon..


Its good that the park will be gone, but wait until the roaches scatter.  Any chances of the Nottingham Apartments imploding anytime soon??

----------


## soonerwatcher

I don't believe the trailer park is going to be gone. it may only be moving. If you noticed the white signs on the north side of 19th St. Those were notices that the city would be considering rezoning that area for the purpose of a mobile home park. I  believe it was heard at their August 4th meeting. I'm assuming the park is moving west in that open field and the developers will be taking over any area north of SW 17th St. Hopefully there will be something there to block the view.

----------


## drum4no1

I have nothing against well maintained mobile homes but that place is a rathole haven for drugs and thug wannabe's

----------


## Jesseda

well according to the maps the royal rock plaza is being built in two places/ phases, they will build all the way to the property of the church that is on eagle drive. the church owns the property behind it, so where is there available property to put that large trailer park???

----------


## soonerwatcher

The field I'm referring to is the one between the church and the trailer park. I'm assuming the rezoning was for the field that is directly south of the duplexes that are to the north of the field. I'm also assuming that is just for the north half of that field and the map showing the new shopping center leaves the north part of the field open. Don't believe they will be moving the entire large trailer park just the part of the park located south of SW 17th St.

----------


## SoonerGirl26

> Imagine that, people coming to Moore, staying at one of our hotels, checking out the bikes at the Harley dealership, doing a little shopping at The Shops, having a meal at Maggiano's/Benihana's, watching a flick at the Warren.  They can spend an entire day in Moore, I never thought I'd see the day that Moore was a "hotspot".


Amen to that...who would've thought!!!!

I'd like to see a Barnes & Noble or Border's.   Maggiano's for sure.  Maybe Mimi's Cafe, TGIFriday's, P.F. Chang's.....

----------


## jawgie

the trailers all south of 17 are going to be gone by next year. There is no other place to relocate them since all the property in and around the area is owned by other companies, yes even the field behind the duplexes are owned by another company. Soon the trailers just north of 17th will also be taken out due to expansion on the 17th street to allow car flow in and out of the shopping center  development, plus who would want to go through a trailer park to get to a shopping center.

----------


## soonerwatcher

As I have tried to tell you guys the park is only moving. This is part of the plan from the OWNER of the land http://www.cityofmoore.com/uploaded/...dum6-10-08.pdf
As I have said before the application for a mobile home park was posted in the field and it was on the 08-04-08 city council agenda. You will not enter the development from 17th it will be accessed from 19th just as the rest of the businesses in the area.

----------


## Intrepid

I think this might have been answered elsewhere, but what is being built just south of Braum's on 12th street?

I spent several years practicing tball in that field.   :Smile: 

(btw, happy 1,500th post to me!!!)    :Wink:

----------


## slick

> I think this might have been answered elsewhere, but what is being built just south of Braum's on 12th street?
> 
> I spent several years practicing tball in that field.  
> 
> (btw, happy 1,500th post to me!!!)


Springhill Suites hotel.  Kind of nice to see a new hotel open on 12th, maybe 12th street can get some love from businesses now  :Smile:

----------


## Intrepid

> Springhill Suites hotel.  Kind of nice to see a new hotel open on 12th, maybe 12th street can get some love from businesses now


How many rooms will it have?  Seems like an extremely small footprint for a hotel.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Springhill Suites hotel.  Kind of nice to see a new hotel open on 12th, maybe 12th street can get some love from businesses now


No kidding. 12th Street Shopping Center needs some new blood.

I'm thinking that they need to knock down half of it and put in a waterpark or something.

----------


## slick

84 rooms from what I read.  I know the guy building it, but that just means I know who's building it.  Not like I would really call him to get info on this.

Also heard that they are planning a Holiday Inn Express in that same area also, but as far as I am concerned, its just hearsay until something actually happens (the Springhill Suites was mentioned in some Moore newspaper/magazine a couple months back).

----------


## 10bluetoes

I'd like to see a good bookstore and a bed, bath & beyond or similar store!

----------


## 10bluetoes

Oh....and wishing big would include an IKEA store!!

----------


## ndmoore

We need a good golf store, maybe a Golf Galaxy.

----------


## oktober969

I would take a great Italian place (not Olive Garden) any day.  Ate at a great chain in California and they are all around us, but I don't want to drive to Dallas for Bucca di Beppo

----------


## roontburger2006

I agree with the book store thing! There should definitely be something like Barnes and Noble or Borders. So they really are putting a hastings in near JCPenny and BestBuy south of 19th in that newer shopping area? Is that true?  I like hastings, but for books I prefer Barnes and Noble or Borders...but I'm definitely all about individually owned businesses if they had as good of a selection of books and magazines as well as a cafe/coffee shop like Barnes and Noble or Borders!  

I go to Hillsdale College just south of 19th and even though there aren't a lot of us, there are still a lot of us young college kids who drive all the way to Norman to go to Borders all the time.  Our school is growing though..I'm thinking we only had like 300 kids my freshmen year in '06 and then the next year we got about 100 more students...our Recruitment office leader said he hopes Hillsdale grows to 500 people by 2010 which I think could be done!  That's just more young people to support business around 19th!

And about the traffic on 19th...I also commute to UCO and when I'm driving back to my friends who lives near telephone and 19th (not the trailer park, ha), I always cut through either behind Wal-Mart or by Lowe's! It saves like at least 5-10 minutes sometimes!

----------


## roontburger2006

Oh, and I also agree about the toy store thing!  Maybe have a big vintage toy section too.  That's just a personal interest that I think could be really cool!  And I'm lovin' that you can get boba tea at Pho Lau....good stuff!

----------


## jon

I refuse to shop at Wal-Mart, and driving to Crest or Super Target in Norman isn't convenient. Luckily, we're getting a Super Target next to Home Depot on 19th.

----------


## Intrepid

> I refuse to shop at Wal-Mart, and driving to Crest or Super Target in Norman isn't convenient. Luckily, we're getting a Super Target next to Home Depot on 19th.



Last I heard, it's not going to be a Super Target.

----------


## Jesseda

roontburger you go to hillsdale, i went thre from 2000-2002 is mrs. kreugar still there? Wow I can not belive it has grown so much, doubled in college students since I attended.

----------


## jmatt05

Everyone seems to be pretty intersested in more eating establishments than anything else.  Personally, I would like to see something like a Park with trees, flower gardens, ponds, jogging/bike trails be built.  Something that promotes health and fitness.  It would also preserve some of the land in our community for all to enjoy.  It seems like once a town starts to take off the land starts to disappear until all that is left are houses, cement and pavement.

----------


## sunshineofyoursmile

We need more nice restaurants of all kinds.  There are enough fast food restaurants.  I would like to see something besides franchises too.  The new Ricky's is nice but they better get on the ball with their service!  

I wish they would take out the ugly prairie grass downtown in the mediums on Broadway!  We need some TREES and flowers there.  Maybe some pretty street lamps too.  Some of those old businesses could stand to be refaced.  I grew up here but I believe we can keep the history and still spruce it up.

Garden Ridge would be great here!

----------


## danielf1935

How about a State or Federal Law that requires a Fitness Center for every 20 fast food restaurants

----------


## Jesseda

its not thefast food places fault that people are out of shape, we know what we are buying there is not good for our bodies.

----------


## Easy180

> How about a State or Federal Law that requires a Fitness Center for every 20 fast food restaurants


Fitness Centers?....Nah...Don't have drive thru's

----------


## slick

No need to blame the fast food industry.  People need to understand that its there own responsibility, thats all.
The last thing we need to do is restrict the ways in which some of our industries operate.

I do however believe that it should be in the best interest of the cities for instance to PLAN what is built in there City.  Its not hard to say, "we have too many fast food places, let's not allow approval of any more for a while".  This is where I think the City of Moore's planning is suffering.  It doesn't seem like Moore cares much about who builds what and where.

City Planner, isn't that an actual job that exists?  Do we have one?

----------

